# [Sauvegarde] - comment paramétrer avec deux disques

## Nitro_146

Bonjour à tous,

J'envisage l'achat d'un second disque dur pour ma config, non seulement pour augmenter ma capacité de stockage, mais surtout pour sécuriser un maximum mon système.

Actuellement, mon disque principal est un Raptor (SATA) de 74 Go et j'ai un vieil IDE de 8 Go sur lequel je rsync mon /home automatiquement chaque nuit. Mes données sont donc à l'abri d'un plantage disque, mais pas mon système...

Je pense acheter un disque SATA de 400 Go et me débarrasser du vieil IDE

Ce que j'aimerai c'est faire une partition de 74 Go sur le gros disque et faire un rsync automatique quotidien du disque principal. Idéalement, en cas de plantage du raptor, j'aimerai pouvoir booter sur la copie avec le moins de manips possible et pouvoir continuer mon travail.

Les données sur le reste du gros disque n'auraient pas besoin d'être sauvegardées

- Rsync est-il l'outil adapté pour cela, ou devrais-je passer par dd (ou autre)

- Certains répertoires sont-ils à exclure de la copie (je pense à /dev ou /proc par exemple)

- Quelle serait la manip pour booter sur le 400 Go en cas de plantage disque ?

Merci de vos avis et conseils.

----------

## Pixys

Avant de voir s'abattre sur toi les 7 plaies d'Egypte, pourrais-tu respecter nos règles en ce qui concerne le format du titre de ton post voir ici paragraphe 3/3.

merci.

EDIT: ils ne sont que 3 mais "ils" en valent bien 7...

----------

## Nitro_146

Titre édite. Désolé.

----------

## ghoti

Une solution serait peut-être d'utiliser le RAID1 logiciel : tes deux partitions seraient ainsi identiques en permanence, tout en permettant d'y accéder individuellement en cas de crash.

Perso, c'est ce que je fais, avec 2 disques identiques.

Il faudrait voir si c'est rentable ou acceptable d'associer un raptor avec un disque plus lent ...

----------

## Nitro_146

Merci de ta réponse,

Je ne suis pas persuadé que cela me convienne.

Tout d'abord, j'ai cru comprendre que le RAID 1 allait à la vitesse du disque le plus lent, donc effectivement le raptor serait bridé.

Par ailleurs, j'aime mieux une sauvegarde différée.

Certes je perd les données crées entre la dernière sauvegarde et le crash disque, mais en contre-partie, je peux facilement récupérer un fichier que je viens d'effacer accidentellement ou de modifer à tord. Mes données ne nécessitent pas une sauvegarde en temps réel.

----------

## Nitro_146

Up   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gglaboussole

Salut,

Je ne sais pas si cela peut te convenir : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-183148.html

dump ne permet pas de faire que des images de ses partitions, comme il est dit dans ce post, c'est un outil de sauvegarde incrémental aussi, après un pt'it crontab pour automatiser tout ça ...je me suis jamais penché dessus personellement mais ça pourrait répondre à tes besoins

----------

## Syl20

 *Nitro_146 wrote:*   

> - Rsync est-il l'outil adapté pour cela, ou devrais-je passer par dd (ou autre)

 

Non. Rsync est utile pour sauvegarder les données, mais dump/restore est plus adapté dans ton cas.

dd est idéal, certes, mais qu'est-ce que c'est loooooooooooong.....

Attention : pense à installer ton secteur de démarrage (lilo/grub).

 *Quote:*   

> - Certains répertoires sont-ils à exclure de la copie (je pense à /dev ou /proc par exemple)

 

Le contenu de ces répertoires est créé par le système. Je n'irai pas jusqu'à dire qu'on s'en fout, mais la sauvegarde "à chaud" (sous-entendu OS démarré) ne pose pas de problème.

 *Quote:*   

> - Quelle serait la manip pour booter sur le 400 Go en cas de plantage disque ?

 

Ca dépend.

1/ Tu ne veux pas ouvrir ta machine et rebrancher le disque de backup en lieu et place de ton disque système.

Dans ce cas, y'a quelques manips à faire : modifier /etc/fstab, la conf grub/lilo, et les périphériques de démarrage dans ton BIOS.

2/ Tu aimes la poussière et les mecano, et, dans ce cas, c'est quand meme plus simple. Normalement, après vérification (la confiance n'empeche pas le controle) des points de montage et de la conf grub/lilo, une inversion de cables devrait etre suffisante.

----------

## anigel

 *Nitro_146 wrote:*   

> Tout d'abord, j'ai cru comprendre que le RAID 1 allait à la vitesse du disque le plus lent, donc effectivement le raptor serait bridé.

 

Absolument pas : le RAID 1 va à la moitié de la vitesse moyenne des deux disques !

 *Nitro_146 wrote:*   

> Par ailleurs, j'aime mieux une sauvegarde différée. Certes je perd les données crées entre la dernière sauvegarde et le crash disque, mais en contre-partie, je peux facilement récupérer un fichier que je viens d'effacer accidentellement ou de modifer à tord. Mes données ne nécessitent pas une sauvegarde en temps réel.

 

Ce sont deux choses différentes : dans un cas tu restaure des vieilles données (et c'est très bien), dans l'autre tu sécurise en permanence tes fichiers (et c'est bien aussi). L'idéal est d'avoir les deux. Et c'est assez facile à faire, vu les volumes de données réellement importantes que l'on trouve dans un PC de particulier.

 *CneGroumF wrote:*   

> dd est idéal, certes, mais qu'est-ce que c'est loooooooooooong.....

 

 :Shocked:  . Que ce soit long, ok, mais que ce soit idéal... Non, pour moi, dd est idéal dans un seul cas : pour faire une image iso à partir d'un CD, ou une image de disquette bootable à partir du média d'origine. Le reste du temps, j'ignore joyeusement cet outil de très très bas niveau.

----------

## Syl20

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *CneGroumF wrote:*   dd est idéal, certes, mais qu'est-ce que c'est loooooooooooong..... 
> 
>  . Que ce soit long, ok, mais que ce soit idéal... Non, pour moi, dd est idéal dans un seul cas : pour faire une image iso à partir d'un CD, ou une image de disquette bootable à partir du média d'origine. Le reste du temps, j'ignore joyeusement cet outil de très très bas niveau.

 

L'avantage du très très bas niveau, c'est qu'on n'a pas à se poser de questions : on a une sortie rigoureusement identique à l'entrée, au bit près.

L'inconvénient, c'est lorsque l'un des disques (ou les deux) a des secteurs marqués défectueux, par exemple...

Cela dit, la commande dump linux (je parle bien de la commande linux. La commande BSD n'a pas ce problème) souffre de quelques imperfections. J'ai le cas au boulot, où on a décidé de faire un dump du disque système des serveurs Solaris et linux sur un disque de backup, toutes les nuits. De temps en temps, sous linux, on a un FS inutilisable... On a du coup envisagé d'utiliser dd, mais c'était beaucoup trop long pour etre implanté la nuit.

----------

## anigel

Je suis très très surpris... J'ai utilisé dump sous BSD et sous Linux, sans jamais rencontrer le moindre souci (et j'ai eu besoin de l'utiliser pour restaurer des systèmes complets).

J'avais posté il y a un moment un petit exemple de pourquoi dd était totalement à la ramasse en terme d'efficacité (énorme perte d'espace disque, même si compressé), mais je n'arrive plus à remettre la main dessus...

----------

## Syl20

[troll]Les serveurs sont sous Debian...[/troll]

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## anigel

Non non, je ne me laisserai pas tenter par cette perche !

Blague à part, aucun souci non plus sur mes Debians...

----------

## Nitro_146

Merci de vos réponses.

Donc, je pense que dump / restore correspondent à ce que je recherche.

Le RAID ralentirait mon système et je peux accepter de perdre les données vieilles de moins de 24h en général (la moyenne est moins importante cela dit, puisque mon pc est éteint quand je ne m'en sers pas)

Je vais approfondir la doc, mais il me semble avoir lu que dump nécessitait une partition démontée ou en lecture seule. Si c'est le cas, ça ne conviendra pas pour ce que je cherche.

Au fait, je n'ai pas encore saisi en quoi dump est supérieur à rsync pour mon problème ?

Pour échanger les cables, pas de soucis, c'est la solution qui me convient le mieux.

----------

